# Massive Upload Probleme nach TCP Optimizer verwendung



## Sin (10. August 2010)

Guten morgen,

ich habe vor ca 2 Wochen Cablesurf 16.000 bestellt und wurde auch schon am ersten Tag bereitgestellt. Cablesurf ist quasi so etwas wie Kabel Deutschland, also Internet über die TV Büchse. 
Schon von Anfang an hatte ich Probleme. Statt den Versprochenen 16k down und 1k up hatte ich nur ca 8k down und 0,8k upstream. Ich habe auch schon den Techniker bestellt gehabt, welcher in meiner Wohnung eine neue TV Büchse und einen Verstärker eingebaut hat.
Leider brachte das rein gar nichts. 
Ich habe dann versucht via TCP Optimizer, diesem kostenlosen Tool aus dem Internet, die Internetverbindung zu verbessern... Leider ein totaler Fehler. Statt 1000kbit/s upstream habe ich nurnoch 18 Kbits. Hab im Tool 16.000 angegeben und auf optimize geklickt. Er hat die MTU Werte dann auf 1500 gesetzt und ein paar andere Parameter geändert. Ich habe versucht das ganze rückgängig zu machen indem ich Windows default einstellung genommen habe, jedoch ohne wirkung. Die Uploadrate bleibt nach wie vor unterirdisch.


Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Welcher Parameter geändert werden muss?


----------



## muehe (10. August 2010)

starte mal Rechner neu und warte mal ab , Modem kannst auch mal paar Minuten vom Strom trennen 

diese Veränderungen die du dort gemacht hast sollten eigentlich kaum etwas bewirken schon garnich das der upload soweit runter geht

mit der bandbreite ist leider immer sone Sache denke nicht das du 16.000 zugesichert bekommen hast sondern *bis zu*


----------



## eMJay (10. August 2010)

Hast du ein Antiviren Programm am laufen?
Wenn ja die macht man aus für solche Tests.
Ganz davon abgesehen ist der Test von der Seite nicht besonders zuverlässig.


Edit hab gerade auch mal getestet bei wieistmeineip.de
hab gerade mal 17k rausbekommen 
gleich hinter her bei Speedtest.net
über 32k


----------



## Sin (10. August 2010)

Hab ich schon ausprobiert. Alles mögliche gestern versucht. PC neustarten war das erste was ich gemacht habe, Modem vom Strom getrennt das zweite, Modem resettet das dritte. Antiviren programme laufen nicht. 

Das Problem ist: Vor TCP Optimizer war der Upload normal bei ca 900kbit/s, erst nachdem ich den Optimizer angewendet hatte, war der Upload so extrem niedrig. (Hatte ihn benutzt in der Hoffnung nen normalen Download zu bekommen)

Edit: Wegen dem "Bis zu": 18 kbit/s und 1000kbit/s die ich haben soll, sind ein klein wenig zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. August 2010)

Benutzt du WLAN?
Hast du mal bei Speedtest.net getestet.


----------



## sympathisant (10. August 2010)

nerv die kabelfirma nochmal.

ich glau mich zu erinnern, dass KD uns damals gesagt hat, dass sich die leute die am gleichen verteiler hängen die bandbreite teilen. evtl. ist es bei euch auch so und du musst mit 8k leben?!

der techniker muss doch die leitung durchmessen können und dir sagen können ob vom modem zu deren servern die 16k verfügbar sind. alles was hinter dem modem passiert ist dein problem.

wie verbindest du dich mit dem kabelmodem? WLAN oder evlt. über nen router? vielleicht da ansetzen ..


----------



## Sin (10. August 2010)

Nein, gehe über Kabel. Hab mir sogar extra ein angeblich besseres LAN Kabel besorgt. 
Speedtest.net bringt in etwa das selbe Ergebnis. Surfen ist leider nicht möglich, selbst Google baut die Seite erst nach fast einer halben Minute auf, andere Websitesaufrufe werden gänzlich abgebrochen. (bin btw momentan auf der Arbeit, deswegen kann ich surfen)


----------



## eMJay (10. August 2010)

Ist nicht so mir dem Teilen. Das ist ein gerücht das nicht stimmt.


----------



## muehe (10. August 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Edit: Wegen dem "Bis zu": 18 kbit/s und 1000kbit/s die ich haben soll, sind ein klein wenig zu wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na das is sehr wenig klar aber die 8,8 und 800 können durchaus normal sein 

probier mal n andern Speedtest

ansonsten mal Treiber von der Netzwerkkarte/adapter übern Gerätemanager deinstallieren und neuinstallieren wenn du ihn da hast

ansonsten nochmal Techniker holen der soll mal durchmessen und sein Lappy ranhängen


----------



## Sin (10. August 2010)

Hab die Technikhotline angerufen, sie sagen sie melden sich bei mir. Auffällig ist halt, dass der Upload wirklich erst dann so schlecht wurde, als ich den TCP Optimizer angewendet hatte. Vorher lief zumindest der Upload halt normal.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Dann beutz ich nochmal und stell Optimal Settings ein...


----------



## Sin (10. August 2010)

Also habe endlich in einem Forum von Battlefield die Antwort gefunden:

Es lag wirklich an TCP Optimizer. Und zwar hat er eine Einstellung verändert, die sich leider über das Programm selber nicht rückgängig machen lies.
Erst nachdem ich in der Konsole den Befehl: [font=tahoma, geneva, lucida,]netsh int tcp set global ecncapability=disabled  eingegeben hatte, hatte ich wieder die normale upload rate von 900kbit/s[/font]
[font=tahoma, geneva, lucida,]Danke dabei an denjenigen im Forum, der nach der Lösung seines Problems die Antwort gepostet hat, ohne das wäre ich immernoch ohne internet zu hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=tahoma, geneva, lucida,]
[/font]
[font=tahoma, geneva, lucida,]Achja bezüglich Speedtest.net  + Wieistmeineip.de: Ich erhalte bei der letzteren Seite bessere Ergebnisse als bei Speedtest. Bei speedtest kommen nur 5000 kbits an, bei Wimip rund 10.000 kbits.. was allerdings immernoch weniger ist als 16.000. [/font]


----------

